# Ann Arbor subs needed



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Large commercial sites to plow for WH Canon. 8-10 hours every event.

Also need walk crews.

Call Brian
734-732-1761

Tell him Mike said to give you the premium rate.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Also one Northville site that will be self directed for the right person. Excellent opportunity here.


----------

